# Why is this forum so quiet?



## windwalker

Compared to some of the other country forums, this one is extremely quiet. Are there few expats in Argentina, or are people participating in discussions somewhere else? I did find a Buenos Aires forum, but that leaves out much of the country. I lived in Argentina when I was younger and am wondering how it might work for retirement.


----------

